# Cory breeding questions



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently got some cories.I have three bronze and one albino,who is much smaller than the bronzes.I have a question on breeding.Two of the bronzes follow each other around.I am not sure if they are male,female,or even in spawning mood.What signs should I look for if they decide to spawn?I know of the T formation,but not sure how to look for that.Also,how soon after spawning does the female wait to lay the eggs,and when laid,are they in a group or scattered about everywhere?Do they guard them or are they free game?

On a side note,bottom dweller my butt.They swim all over the place.Very active little fishes for sure.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Bev. first you need to find out if you have both sexes. You can do this by looking from the top. Females are bigger and wider than males.
Before breeding them make sure they are conditioned for it. Give them bloodworms and such. You need a reverse trio for better chances. 2 males and 1 female. The only time the T formation is used is during fertilization really the female will be holding the eggs with her pelvic fins. When they are laying the eggs, they will put them everywhere, on the glass, leaves of plants even on filters and heaters. THey do not take care of the eggs, in fact they will eat them just as quick as any other fish. What I usually do is when I see the female fattening up I will move the trio to a smaller tank, like 5 or 10 gal then once the eggs are laid remove the adults. Put an airstone placed under the eggs for better water movement. But not so strong it removes the eggs (which can be hard to do) If you keep the temp about 78 they should start hatching in 2 to 3 days.

I have also scraped the eggs off the glass or removed plant leaves, but keeping them wet by holding a plastic bowl in the tank to set them in. Do not let the air hit them. At this point you can put into another tank or Like I do I put them in my shrimp tank as the shrimp will help keep them clean of any fungus.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks,Susan!Yeah they move so much i cant tell what I have,lol.I feed frozen brine shrimp and blooworms to the tank,as the mahas are in there,and they are like roaches,so I try to keep them healthy.The cories get their fair share too.I thought i would have issues with feeding them,because the bettas are piggies but they move so fast the bettas are stunnd.I have a five gallon ill setup as a breeder for them then.Fry foods...same as the bettas(BBS) or flakes?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

They are young still, once they mature out they settle down and yes the females are bigguns compared to the majority of the male corydoras.

There are food and water needs to intice breeding and it isnt easy to start breeding with. I buy em by the dozen to make sure I get a decent ratio and a big school. Ive seen 10 males go after 1 female in my tank, its nuts and they are messy spawners.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

hahaha, you should see in my 220 there is about 40 cories in there. Then in the 55 I have rabuti, albinos and some three lines.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I hate when they spawn in the 55, I got 4 females that start the whole fiasco and usually 3 hours later I got eggs all over the place. my water temp is 84, water source is 84, I dont get it lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So they are active because they are young?If thats the case then maybe they wont be spawning soon,which is ok by me.I just want,in the case that it does happen,I know what to look for and how to care for them,so thanks all for the input!Ill work on pics of them later,they zoom all the time though.


----------

